# First Response, Pink Lines, can anyone help?*updated with pic*



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

OK i WAS giving up the idea that I am pregnant, but for some reason I just can't shake it. I'm having the crazy vivid dreams and can't sleep ..

anyway I tested quite a few times (ok a lot.lol) and got negatives..on Monday, I used First Response twice and both times I have pink lines..they are not faint, they are pink, no squinting/tilting/underthelightbulb needed. They're there...BUT for the first one, I walked away and came back to it dont know how long it was (more than the 10 min-15min. can't remember how long)..and for the 2nd it was about 12-13 minutes after I dipped it that the line showed up..

so are these evap. lines? They are still sitting there, pink as can be...taunting me...aaaaaah

more than wanting to be pregnant I just want to know!

(oh and I know I should just go to the clinic and have blood drawn , but I have no transportation, only one bus comes out here and it goes no where near a clinic, so ya..that's my situation)


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you post a pic?
Can you take another FRER in a few days?
POAS.com says an evap line will never be pink, always grey-ish.
I'd say you're pregnant. A line is a line is a line.
Congrats!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds like you're pregnant to me. Congratulations!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

From what I've read and seen, evap lines are generally grey - not pink! Have you checked out http://peeonastick.com/ ? They have pics of various tests including evap lines and lots of commentary. They also say that it's a strict 10 minute time frame. But I'd still have a hard time believing a test was neg if it showed pos at 12 mins!

I agree with the PP - post pics and retest!


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

That's what happened to me the first two tests I took-- the line only showed up well outside the "window". The first one showed up about an hour late, and the second one (the next morning) about 10 min late. How many DPO are you?? It may just be too early to get a clear reading, but it certainly sounds positive to me! Let me offer you a preliminary congratulations!!


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

OOOooh sounds like a







!!!








: for you.
Keep us posted!


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

I got my first real positive using a FRER and it was unmistakably pink. I also used Answer Early Result and got the same pink line. I kept them for a long time afterward (kind of as a reminder that I was really pregnant) and they were still pink even a week later. If you've used two then you're probably pregnant.

I tested with a $tree test prior to te FRER and Answer and got a shadow of a line that looked more like an evap line. With FRER my line was perfectly pink.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

hmm, checking this thread this a.m. and am surprised by the replies! I thought I'd have a million posts telling me you cant read it after 10 min.LOL

I'm tempted to buy another test but I've spent SOOO much the past couple weeks (they are about $15 for those tests and we dont' have dollar tree here) I'm about to wait till I start showing.....

lol who am I kidding I'll probably test as soon as I can get to a store in the next couple days..

I am goin to edit my first post b/c it *had* to have been more than 10 min. for the first one, cuz i left the bathroom and forgot about it and when I walked by I saw the line...and the 2nd was DEF. before the 14min. mark...(like i said 12-13)

I did read the POAS.com site so that's why I was confused..she's saying it has to be the right colour AND within the time frame.
*shrugs*

I'll try to post pics tonight..can't find the usb cable


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Yah, it does have to be within the time frame to be sure, but two positives pretty close to the time frame, I'm thinking that sounds like a positive as well!


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

From my experience, I've had lines appear/darken the longer the test sat there because I was just a few DPO. I once had 2 of the old style Confirm tests take 10 minutes to show ANY sort of pink and I was pregnant.

I've probably peed on 200 plus tests of all different brands and never had an evaporation line show color. I'd love to see a pic of your tests. I'd say you are probably pregnant.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

How far passed your missed period are you (or how long ago was the first day of your last period)? I did two First Responses when I was about 3 days late (and sure I WASN'T pregnant because I was crampy) and both were positive very quickly with solid pink lines. But, I wasn't testing early in my cycle. The lines on both tests are still pink four months later - I saved them.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

my LMP was April 15th..so i'm on CD39..no idea when I ovulated..
I had spotting for a few days around the time I thought my period would be due..

just took another HPT (again FRER) and at 10 min. no line, but at....
11 min. a promise of a line developed (ie I could see it VERY close up-pink)
12 min. could see it without squinting
13 min. it was there
17 min. could show even DH and he'd see it though it's very faint (and yes it was pink the whole time)
and yes i really did stare at it (almost) the whole time.lol

so ya, lol i'm starting to think evap lines that keep developing after the time limit? cuz i'm thinking this late in my cycle the line _should_ be darker, no?

fwiw, the tests I took monday are still pink/visible.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I'd call your doctor maybe... It sounds to me like you are, but maybe it's worth a lab test to be sure?
Good luck!


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

ya i'm gonna try to get in..I can't believe how much I've spent on hpts


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

OK i found a pic that reflects EXACTLY how it looks (held it up to the screen.hehe)
the bottom one in this pic--> http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ms_...e2.jpg&.src=ph

just fyi, these are NOT my tests..the bottom one just reflects what my first test looked like..


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, uuless there is something wrong with your batch, that seems pretty +. I know it is a bit after the timeframe, but only a bit, and there are just so many + tests!


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd be really surprised if it wasn't a BFP! With my 2nd pg I had a "late showing" line like that and yes, I was in fact pg.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

that last test is a positive test in my eyes!!

wait a few days and test again with first morning urine!


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

My personal experience with the new FRER's is that they aren't necessarily as sensitive as they claim to be. With this pg I was getting GLARING bfp's on an IC brand and the blue dye +/- (_I think they are CVS, Target etc generics in the USA, and starting to be the generics for some drugstores here in Canada and also Wal Mart. At any rate they are made by Inverness in case you were wondering...okay back on track now..._







). However, my FRER's from the same pee as the blatant BFP's on the other brands, was first not even there and then it took quite a few days afterwards for that pink line to show up. I remember it took a long time, especially compared to the older version of them that I used way back when.

So ya, I guess my point through all that rambling is test again in a few days or better yet, try a different brand if you can. But I would say if your test looks like the last pic in that link, then you are pg!









Keep us posted!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks positive to me!!!!







I would say if your test looks like that then I would say your are preggo!!


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Go get yourself a nice digital test... I took a ept home test with this pregnancy and got the faintest of faint lines. The first one I took was on a Wednesday... nothing, no line, no question. The second was on a Saturday and the line didn't develop right away like it did in my previous pregnancies. I stood there for a few and then said some UAV words... called my dh in and showed him. It was so faint he said it's not possible at all you just always think you see something. So I went and bought a digital and another test.. the digital popped pregnant within minutes and the FRER showed another faint line so my guess is you most likely are.. the line wouldn't turn pink otherwise. Here's a link to my tests: fwiw I think i was around 3wks pregnant when I took these.. not sure how many dpo though.


----------



## Mamazon (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's my 2 FRER from 9 & 10dpo last week,

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ures/tests.jpg

and then I went and did a digital last Sunday and PREGNANT. Looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

NAK
hey everyone
I was able to get into the clinic this evening..had a pee test, said it was negative (though she waited only a couple min. max and threw it out..said it's not even showing a faint line).. she gave me a form to check my bhcg but after the urine test said I should wait or not even bother b/c the tests in her office are over 90% accurate...
since I already have the form i'll do it anyway. i'm more convinced i'm not pg now, have had enough negatives to think so but who knows maybe all my dates were way off *shrugs*
thx everyone for humouring me


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't know, I had a couple + home tests, then a -clinic test, and I am way pregnant. Just because a clinic test is accurate, doesn't mean it's particularly SENSITIVE. You should definately retest in a week if you haven't gotten your period.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
NAK
hey everyone
I was able to get into the clinic this evening..had a pee test, said it was negative (though she waited only a couple min. max and threw it out..said it's not even showing a faint line).. she gave me a form to check my bhcg but after the urine test said I should wait or not even bother b/c the tests in her office are over 90% accurate...
since I already have the form i'll do it anyway. i'm more convinced i'm not pg now, have had enough negatives to think so but who knows maybe all my dates were way off *shrugs*
thx everyone for humouring me









If the tests you were taking at home were taking time to show a positive (like the full 10 minutes) why would listen to what this doctor said? 90% is not all that accurate. I will also tell you about my cousin who was very much pregnant +hpt but took forever to turn went to the ER to make sure (she has some mental health issues and wanted her blood toxicity levels tested) and the urine test popped negative.. but the blood test showed she was in the very early stages of pregnancy. It ain't over to AF comes or you get a much more definitive answer!


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

: I don't think the typical tests used by a clinic are any more accurate than the HPTs. I think you should either get the blood test (if you want to know right away) or just wait a few days and test again, maybe with a different brand of test. With this pg I had 3 days where I fluctuated between *knowing* I was pg and despairing that I wasn't due to the HPT results. Good luck!!


----------

